# Husband gave me divorce papers today, 1 week after separation



## photojane (Dec 4, 2010)

How my partner of 12 years can be in such a rush to rid of me I'll never understand. I have never been more devastated. At this moment I don't feel like I'll have the strength to go through this. I love him so much. Im struggling to find a way to go on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kgregory1011 (Dec 2, 2010)

So sorry. 

Any ideas why he wants this done so quick?

My husband and I are separated and that scares me also. 

You will find strength, Ive been reading everything on these message boards. It helps. 

I love my husband so much, divorce papers would send me over the edge. If u ever need to talk, message me, Im probably heading down the same road as you. 

stay strong..


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Photojane,

 sorry to read what you have written.. From personal experience and this might hurt, but it sounds like there is someone else.. My situation was similiar to yours. Long marriage 16 years..and out of the blue she wanted to separate... It broke my heart, but in time I regained my confidence, I smiled more and with each passing day my thoughts of her diminished.. In time yours will too 

I may be wrong, but chances are I am right, I'm sorry but know this, things will get better for you !! That I promise. you will smile again and be happy.. not immediately but with time and a little effort on your part your life can be great !! do something you always wanted to do, travel if able to, lean on friends and family.. you will get through this and might end up like myself........ Happy that things went down like they did... I learned a great deal about myself and people in general when I went through my divorce. Use it as a time to grow as an individual !! dont look back but look forward.. 

God Bless and I will keep you in my prayers.. all the best

Skin............


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I think there's either someone else or he was done with the relationship long before the separation came about. Sometimes people are unhappy for months or even years before they finally get the courage/nerve to inform their spouse and ask for a separation or divorce. 

I think it would have hurt just as much if he'd waited longer. You didn't want your marriage to end, so you'll be hurt no matter how it's handled. 

Things will get better. Not overnight, but in time, it will get better. That doesn't make you feel better in the moment, but it is something to keep moving toward.


----------

